# System friert ein - Netzteil zu schwach?



## Watney (4. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen,

wie ich bereits in einem Thread im Sapphireforum ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...fox-hardwarebeschleunigung-2.html#post7937893 ) gepostet habe, habe ich seit dem Upgrade von Netzteil und Grafikkarte häufig das Problem, dass mein System einfriert. Nun würde ich gerne die Frage, ob das bequiet Straight Power 10 500W für folgendes System ausreichend ist, an euch Netzteilexperten richten:

- CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 
- MB: Gigabyte Z87-HD3 (aktuellstes BIOS)
- RAM: 2x 8GB DDR3 HyperX Fury 
- Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 10 500W 
- GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 
- OS: Windows 7 64Bit
- Festplatten: 1x SSD, 2x 2,5" HDD


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Januar 2016)

Ja, reicht aus. Wenn das System einfriert liegt es meistens an nem Treiber, steht dazu was im Windowslog?


----------



## Watney (4. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. In der Windows-Ereignisanzeige ist abgesehen von "System nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren" kein Fehler zu erkennen. Ich habe allerdings auch gerade eine Antwort vom Mindfactory Technikteam bekommen (dort habe ich die Komponenten gekauft), in der mir gesagt wird, dass vom Hersteller für diese Grafikkarte mindestens ein 750W-Netzteil gefordert wird.


----------



## markus1612 (4. Januar 2016)

Die erzählen dir das weil die Leute im "Technik"team keine wirkliche Ahnung haben und die Hersteller schreiben dass drauf, damit auch die Leute mit dem billigsten 750W-Netzteil die Karte zum Laufen kriegen.
Da du aber keinen Billigschinken hast, reichen 500W locker aus.

Evtl mal den AMD Treiber mit D(isplay) D(river) U(ninstaller) runterschmeißen und neu installieren.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Januar 2016)

Es muss neben dem Fehler einen Code geben. Sofern es nicht Fehler 41 ist, kann man die Sache eingrenzen, andernfalls, beobachten wann der Fehler auftritt/ unter welchen Bedingungen der PC einfriert. 
Möglich ist auch, dass der RAM fehlerhaft ist. Mit Memtest86+ kann man das überprüfen (vom USBstick starten)


----------



## Watney (4. Januar 2016)

Folgendes habe ich bereits probiert:

- Treiber mit dem Tool Display Driver Uninstaller deinstalliert und den aktuellen Crimsontreiber Version 15.12 installiert 
- Treiber mit dem Tool Display Driver Uninstaller deinstalliert und den älteren Catalysttreiber Version 15.10 installiert 
- Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser deaktiviert 
- Temperatur der GPU mit Speedfan und GPU-Z überprüft. Diese lag immer zwischen 60 und 70°C 
- PC mit offenem Gehäuse betrieben 

Da der PC fast ausschließlich zum Spielen verwendet wird, tritt das Problem auch meist dabei auf. Manchmal direkt nach wenigen Minuten, manchmal nach mehreren Stunden. Es ist aber auch schon aufgetreten, als ich nur den Browser geöffnet und ein Youtube-Video laufen hatte.

Ich werde heute Abend den RAM mit Memtest86 überprüfen und noch mal in der Ereignisanzeige nach einem Fehlercode schauen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Januar 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Die erzählen dir das weil die Leute im "Technik"team keine wirkliche Ahnung haben und die Hersteller schreiben dass drauf, damit auch die Leute mit dem billigsten 750W-Netzteil die Karte zum Laufen kriegen.


Wieso hat jemand keine Ahnung, wenn er die Empfehlung des Herstellers mitteilt?



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Es muss neben dem Fehler einen Code  geben.


Wenn das System einfriert, wie beschrieben, dann nicht. Der Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige bezieht sich lediglich auf den unerwarteten Neustart.

@Topic: Ist das System tatsächlich eingefrohren, funktionierte die Numlock Taste noch? Wie sehen die Temperaturen der restlichen Komponenten aus? Sind alle Kabel richtig angeschlossen?


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wieso hat jemand keine Ahnung, wenn er die Empfehlung des Herstellers mitteilt?



Weil die eben *nur *die Empfehlungen des Herstellers ablabern anstatt eine eigene, kompetente Meinung zu haben.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (4. Januar 2016)

Das Netzteil ist ausreichend.


----------



## Watney (4. Januar 2016)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist das System tatsächlich eingefrohren, funktionierte die Numlock Taste noch? Wie sehen die Temperaturen der restlichen Komponenten aus? Sind alle Kabel richtig angeschlossen?



Der Speichercheck mit Memtest86 hat keine Fehler ergeben. Kabel habe ich auch noch mal überprüft. Alles in Ordnung. 
Folgende Temperaturen habe ich direkt nach dem Freeze ausgelesen:

- CPU 60°C
- GPU 65°C
- Board 35°C

Das Bild bleibt komplett stehen, Boxen brummen teilweise und es ist keine Eingabe mehr möglich. Auch Numlock funktioniert nicht. 

Nachdem ihr mir bestätigt habt, dass das Netzteil ausreichend ist und doch vieles auf die Grafikkarte hindeutet, habe ich mich entschieden, die Grafikkarte umtauschen zu lassen. Ich werde dann berichten, ob das Problem dadurch behoben wurde. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht allzu lange.

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich mit Tipps und Lösungsansätzen an der Diskussion beteiligt haben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Januar 2016)

Die CPU hat doch ne iGPU oder? Dann kannst du es noch testen, bevor du die GPU wegschickst. Gibt es ohne GPU einen freeze, würde ich auf Festplatte oder einen inkompatiblen Treiber tippen. Einen Scs von CrystalDiskInfo (alle Zeilen und Spalten) könntest du noch posten


----------



## Watney (5. Januar 2016)

Ich habe aktuell wieder meine alte MSI R5770 Hawk eingebaut. Bisher keinerlei Probleme. Werde sie mal ein bisschen fordern.

CrystalDiskInfo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Januar 2016)

Dann hat die Graka wirklich n´ Knacks, denn der Scs von CDI sieht gut aus.


----------



## Watney (5. Januar 2016)

Ich konnte gerade mit der alten Grafikkarte zwei Stunden GTA V ohne Probleme spielen. Mal abgesehen von der bescheidenen Grafik.


----------



## wagga (6. Januar 2016)

Dann warte auf die neue GPU, sollte die nicht auch defekt sein, wird sich damit das Problem sicher lösen.


----------



## Watney (14. Januar 2016)

Mittlerweile ist die neue GPU eingebaut. Probleme hab ich aber immer noch. Freezes kamen bisher zum Glück nicht vor, allerdings erreiche ich auch keine brauchbaren FPS. In GTA V fallen sie sogar unter 20, selbst wenn ich alle Settings abgesehen von der Auflösung auf den niedrigsten Wert stelle. Ich habe dann mit MSI Afterburner und HWiNFO GPU, CPU und RAM während des Spielens überwacht. Dabei ist aufgefallen, dass alle CPU-Kerne nahezu dauerhaft am Limit sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr euch erklären, woher das plötzlich kommt? Vor drei Wochen, bevor die Freezes anfingen, konnte ich GTA 5 noch mit gleicher Hardware und fast maximalen Grafiksettings flüssig spielen.

Ich habe anschließend erfolglos probiert:

- Chipsatztreiber neu installiert
- Catalyst 15.10, Crimson 15.12, Crimson 16.1 installiert
- Netzteil durch ein BQ Straight Power 10 600W ersetzt
- Intel HD Grafik im BIOS deaktiviert
- Windows 10 installiert (clean), aktualisiert und außer Treibern und Steam nichts installiert

Ich bin inzwischen mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Januar 2016)

deine graka dümmpelt auch nur mit 8% auslastung und 458MHz durch die gegend.


----------



## Watney (15. Januar 2016)

Shizophrenic schrieb:


> deine graka dümmpelt auch nur mit 8% auslastung und 458MHz durch die gegend.



Ja, ich denke, dass sie sich langweilt, weil die CPU nicht hinterher kommt.  Mir wurde auch das Tool ClockBlocker empfohlen. Damit kann man den GPU Takt festsetzen, sodass die Karte nicht nach Bedarf runter und wieder rauf taktet. Auch mit konstanten 1040 MHz habe ich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Watney (17. Januar 2016)

Mein FPS-Problem ist behoben. Nachdem ich die Grafikkarte an zwei unabhängige 12V-Stränge angeschlossen habe funktioniert nun alles wie erwartet.


----------

